# late 90s FUJI touring bike? as good as the older models?



## gnawd87 (Jul 5, 2009)

Im going to go check one out tomorrow but just wondering if anyone had anything good or bad to say about them..?

i know the older mid-80's fuji touring bikes are often mentioned as one of most venerable touring bikes ever but how about the late 90s ones with RSX grouppo. Im not sure the exact year but it looks pretty clean. i cant seem to find too much info on them, not sure if theres something wrong with their design or something.

thanks for your help. 
-danny


----------



## transplant (Jan 7, 2005)

Condition and price determine what it is worth.
Maybe a quill stem would be a plus when compared to today's technology (maybe not).
Obviously as long as it fits would be another caveat.
RSX components should be okay, but if you are touring, you may want downtube or barend shifters.


----------



## NJgreyhead (Jun 27, 2009)

*Touring shifters?*

"if you are touring, you may want downtube or barend shifters."

Why's that?
TIA.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

NJgreyhead said:


> "if you are touring, you may want downtube or barend shifters."
> 
> Why's that?
> TIA.




simplicity/durability/fixability/etc


----------

